#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Ενσωμάτωση του ΕΤΑΑ και του ΟΑΕΕ στο ΙΚΑ μέχρι το 2017;

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με συνέντευξη του Υπουργού Εργασίας Γ. Βρούτση, το ΕΤΑΑ και ο ΟΑΕΕ θα ενσωματωθούν στο ΙΚΑ!
Μάλιστα, η διαδικασία ένταξης θα ξεκινήσει το 2013.

Τέλος, ο κ. Βρούτσης μας ενημερώνει ότι από το 2017 όλες οι ληξιπρόθεσμες εισφορές και απαιτήσεις θα μεταφερθούν στην εφορία!
Με πιο απλά λόγια, το να χρωστάς στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα είναι σαν να χρωστάς στην εφορία. 
Θα δούμε και κατασχέσεις ακινήτων για οφειλές ασφαλιστικών εισφορών;

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η ένωση όλων των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων σε ένα ενιαίο ταμείο είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση και έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εδώ και χρόνια. Για την ακρίβεια, ποτέ δεν έπρεπε να διασπαστούν τα ασφαλιστικά μας ταμεία.

Όταν όμως λέμε όλα τα ταμεία, πρέπει να το εννοούμε το ΟΛΑ.
Επίσης, οι εισφορές (υποχρεώσεις) πρέπει να είναι ίδιες για όλους ανεξαρτήτως ιδιότητας, ανεξαρτήτως είδους εργασίας, ανεξαρτήτως του αν είναι μισθωτοί ή αυτοαπασχολούμενοι/ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και ανεξαρτήτως του χρόνου ένταξης στο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα (προ ή μετά 01.01.1993).
Το ίδιο πρέπει να ισχύει αντίστοιχα και για τις παροχές.

----------


## Kostas2002

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο αν πριν την ενσωμάτωση γίνει ρευστοποίηση της περιουσίας των ταμείων και την απόδοση στους μετόχους τους του υπερβάλλοντος ποσού από την αναλογία που πρέπει να έχει το ΕΤΑΑ στο ΙΚΑ (ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των ασφαλισμένων τους) για την πληρωμή των συντάξεων.
Οτιδήποτε άλλο συμβεί θα είναι απλό κλέψιμο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά. Έγινε με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ και θα γίνει και με τις συντάξεις χωρίς καμία αποτίμηση, ή ρευστοποίηση όπως προτείνεις και εν πάση περιπτώσει προσπάθεια να μην αδικηθεί κανένας.

Είμαι υπέρ της ενοποίησης των ταμείων και του κλάδου υγείας (έγινε) και του κλάδου σύνταξης, αλλά όχι όπως έγινε με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ και όπως φοβάμαι ότι θα γίνει με το υπέρ-ΙΚΑ.

----------

